# Plants for new tank



## thunderbolt (Nov 14, 2008)

In was thinking of maybe using some real plants in this new tank. In the end it will have Acies,Rustys and Lions Coves. It has Eco-Complete Cichlid sand for substrate. All natural rock with plenty of caves and hiding places. The Ph is 7.8. The lighting Is a 48 in dual bulb strip with 1 white bulb and 1 blue actinic 40 watt bulb. It will get 30 to 40% water changes each week. Have wet/dry filter system with 34 watt UV and 950gph pump with 400gph internal powerhead for circulation. I usally run the lighting 8 hours a day. From 1pm till 9pm. I also have a 48 in R2 moonlight I run from 9pm till 11pm. 
Are there any plants that I can use that will not require changing the lighting and also be used with this substrate? Also if so what about additives for plants that will not harm the fish? I would like to have some live plants but if it is going to be a big problem I will steer away from it. They look so good I think it really changes a tanks apperance. I do not want to overload the tank with them. Will add a little cover for fish also.
Need some suggestions pro or con. Not new to aquariums but new to live plants and their care and requirments.


----------



## hollyfish2000 (Aug 23, 2007)

> The lighting Is a 48 in dual bulb strip with 1 white bulb and 1 blue actinic 40 watt bulb.


I believe only the "white bulb" is useful to the plants. What is its wattage? You really need about 1 to 1.5 watts per gallon to keep plants alive. Not sure if this would work in your situation. If it seems like it might or you just want to give it a try, I recommend anubias and mats of java fern. Neither will grow very much in very low light, but both are very pretty and neither needs to be rooted in the soil. Both can be attached to rocks (even glued) to add some greenery. I personally don't bother with plants in my African tank. I like the focus on the fish and the starkness of the rocks. I do like planted tanks, however, for my SA dwarves and angelfish . . .


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Agree with hollyfish2000 that plants are extra work. You will also find that your mbuna nibble on them or even eat them 100%.

I stick to my carnivore tanks for plants...and still a balancing act. :thumb:


----------



## thunderbolt (Nov 14, 2008)

I think they will have to survive with artifical plants. I had an idea it is alot of trouble for a few plants. Thanks for explaning what I did not know.


----------



## zazz (Apr 5, 2008)

i have a problem with them shredding my silk plants!!! so what they would do to real ones !!!!


----------



## fmueller (Jan 11, 2004)

I have to disagree - real plants are always worth the trouble - and they are a lot less trouble than most people think! Anubias, Java fern, and Valisneria can be grown even in Tropheus tanks, so mbuna should be no problem at all.










Your lighting is a little on the low side, but should be enough for the plants I mentioned. You might want to have a look at the plant sections of my web site regarding my 125G Tropheus tank and 240G Frontosa tank. I use no CO2 and no fertilizers or other additives for the plants - just light and fish poop :lol:









_Cichlid tanks with plants :thumb: _

Feel free to email me if you have questions!


----------



## D.SworM (Oct 1, 2009)

Oh thank you very much, I shall let you know when I come to having the tank planted nicely, what *** dcided on. I may be able to take some pictures, but im not setting it up for a couple more days.


----------

